
The use of the couch in psychoanalysis evolved from asylum-based therapies - c89X
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/freud-19th-century-therapeutics/
======
ganzuul
I'd be interested in what home-grown remedies emerged from asylums of this
era. Physical therapies were very... varied, so what were ailments of the
psyche treated as?

~~~
wil421
Obviously we must drain the bad humors from the brain or shock it. If that
doesn’t work maybe spray them with water.

